# Maddie and Tommy



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I thought i would update everyone on Maddie and Tommy.
Maddie is doing great she has good vision out of her one eye. Her next appointment is July 14 and then after that she will only have to go twice a year. She is a real Daddys girl, and loves to be held. She will push the other dogs out of the way to get to you first. She loves to play and chew on cow ears, chew sticks, and carrots.
Tommy will be having his surgery on Wednesday and guess what he is getting both eyes done! A man that lives in town asked if we had enough money for Tommys surgery yet and we said yes we have enough for one eye to be done. Well he donated enough so Tommy could get both eyes done! What an Angel he is.
Here are some pictures of them


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, this is great news!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful news!!! How sweet of that man to make sure that Tommy could get both eyes done. I am happy that Maddie is doing well too. :wub: They are too sweet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know how costly eye surgery is, Muffy had eye surgery and eye drops all his life. drops :smheat: They derseve only the best. :wub:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

That's great news!!! Thanks for the update I was waiting to hear about this...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cindy,

I ma so glad to hear that Tommy will get the necessary medical care he needs to lead a good life. Thank you for helping this little guy out. We wish him well with his surgery.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I just love how God works!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cindy, thinks for the update and pictures.
Wonderful news, wonderful man!!!!

Thanks for all you do!!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That is such fabulous news! arty: I'm so happy for both Maddie and Tommy. I pray Tommy's procedures goes well!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a wonderful update!! arty: 

Bless their little hearts ~ :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Cindy, that is incredible!!!! What a wonderful man and special hugs to Maddie and Tommy :grouphug: 

Thank you so much for the update :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ May 20 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778976


> Cindy Thats great news!!! He is such a little love bug he desearves only the best
> 
> Wonderful news![/B]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

great to hear the good news :aktion033:


----------

